# Meaty math joke



## skella45 (Oct 30, 2019)

What beef only comes in 2, 3, 5, 7, or 11 ounce portions?

Prime Rib!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Worth a groan :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Worth a groan :lol:


No it not :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You cannot be series!


----------

